# Loft painting



## poehlno (Jul 5, 2011)

What are the pro's & con's of painting the inside of racing pigeon loft?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I asked about this same thing last winter. I was told that the wood breaths better without the paint. It sure looks a lot nicer at first with the paint though.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I go to Lowes and look through their mistake bin. Anything off white grey or tan, I will buy. Anything that matches pigeon dust. To me it looks better than the wood when dropping come alone.


----------



## poehlno (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks paint it is!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You could use white latex primer. that will soak in and still let the droppings dry. You may be able to get the primer tinted.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I was told by an old timer to white wash the walls, what the heck is white wash?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Im not sure and i may be wrong, but I think its lime and water mixed to paint old fences. Maybe some olders guys than me know.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Its lime and chalk whiting mixed to make paint. I goggled it.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm old enough to know how to make it. It has some antibacterial property. It's not paint so it flakes off and wears off so you have to redo it often. It won't harm anything and its cheap. Mix 3 coffee cans of masons lime (brick layers use this in their mortar) 1 coffee can of salt and 2 gallons of water an just slosh it on.


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

i read to spray vinegar helps kill bacteria too . any body is that good to do for a pigeon loft?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

raftree3 said:


> I'm old enough to know how to make it. It has some antibacterial property. It's not paint so it flakes off and wears off so you have to redo it often. It won't harm anything and its cheap. Mix 3 coffee cans of masons lime (brick layers use this in their mortar) 1 coffee can of salt and 2 gallons of water an just slosh it on.


What does the salt do?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

shadowoak said:


> i read to spray vinegar helps kill bacteria too . any body is that good to do for a pigeon loft?


Bad bacteria don't like an acid environment. Vinegar is acidic. That's why a little is good in the waterers a couple times a week. Gives the gut an acidic environment that the bad bacteria don't like.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I think the salt helps it cure and set up, probably helps give it some antiseptic ability. Ever make homemade ice cream and dump out the bucket, the salt water leaves a white stain for a while.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok I just thought salt would wash away with the first rain.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Ok I just thought salt would wash away with the first rain.


Thought they were talking about the _inside_ of the loft.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I guess they are but if you use it for what its meant for which is fence posts where it would wash off. Im not sure if i would want white wash flaking of in my loft and the birds eating it, isn't lime caustic.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You may be right. Don't think I'd use it either.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm sure it would be fine. A million chicken coops and milk houses can't be wrong. I saw a dog drink some once with no effect.


----------

